# JD 180 Loose Steering



## bammanemeril (Oct 29, 2011)

Any thoughts on loose steering on a JD 180? Turns almost 180 degrres at times. Also, anyone had experience with a 180 snowblower. Is it worth it for me to buy a snowblower on this old of machine? Thanks!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..bammanemeril.. I am sure someone will be able to help you with your question..


----------

